# Rome, GA-Classic Black/Tan F



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14625723


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

THIS IS A COURTESY POSTING. I'm @ Floyd County Animal Control, NOT @ this HUMANE SOCIETY! Come get me-FAST! [FYI, Sometimes the gender is wrong on my i.d. card. The posters do the best they can]. Come to Floyd County Animal Control, 431 Mathis Rd., Rome, GA 30161. By law, I must be held for 3 days before adoption or euthanization. My time may be up ?

The Rome-Floyd County Humane Society 
Rome, GA 
706 236 4537 

*The picture is dated yesterday so she only has until Tuesday!!!!*


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Anyone close enough to verify that is is a female?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## cailin77 (Aug 24, 2009)

Her listing is gone from petfinder. I hope she found a good home!


----------

